# Connect 2 PS2's Together, Using 2 TVs?



## Hailmary (Dec 2, 2005)

I was just wondering if it was possible to connect two PS2's together to play 8 player games but have 4 on one tv and 4 on another. I know you can connect two PS2's together with a 4pin-4pin firewire cable, but how do you get it to connect to two tvs? I want it to be able to have 4 players on one tv and the other 4 on the other tv. Do I just simply plug the audio/video of one into one tv and the other in the other tv? Will this do the trick? Thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It's the same way as networking Xbox. Connect each on to its own TV and get your game on.


----------



## Hailmary (Dec 2, 2005)

Never did that with an XBox. Only have a PS2. So use the firewire cable to connect the two, connect each to its own TV? Do I need two copies of the game, one for each PS2?


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

Yes, you'll need as many copies of the game as you have consoles.

There's only a few PC games which allow you to play without a copy of the game in the drive of one machine, consoles never allow this. The reason for this is a computer can install parts of the game to the hard drive, but a console runs purely from the disc, so if the disc isn't in the drive it can't load new levels, etc.


----------



## Hailmary (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice thanks for the help guys


----------



## Hailmary (Dec 2, 2005)

So if it says it supports 8 players. Does this mean that the firewire will work? Or could it be only for playing over the internet? How do I check this? Thanks


----------



## Terpfan007 (May 6, 2007)

So will this work for two-player as well? I want to play the original ghost recon on multi-player and I wan't to be able to have a screen for each person so that we can't screen cheat to kill each other easier. Is this possible? What is the firewire cable? and what all do I need to do this?


----------



## naderobaid (Apr 23, 2008)

Can i use a CROSSOVER cable?
How to configure it?


----------

